# Zugriff per "SmartClient" auf "TP900 Comfort" mit Netztrennung



## Kabeläffle (30 Januar 2020)

Hallo,

bin aktuell am schauen, wie ich per „SmartClient“ auf ein „TP900 Comfort“ komme, ohne die ganze Steuerung in das Firmennetzwerk zu hängen. 
  Welche Möglichkeiten gäbe es da?

  Taugt in dem Fall der günstigste Industrie-Router?
Router - TC CLOUD CLIENT 1002-TX/TX - 2702885

  Oder sollte ich eher an so was denken?
Router - FL MGUARD RS4004 TX/DTX VPN - 2701877

  Wäre es eine Alternative, das „TP900 Comfort“ gegen ein „TP1500 Comfort“ zu tauschen?
Ist die 2. Schnittstelle vom Panel ausreichend sicher, um Büro-Netz vom Maschinen-Netz zu trennen?

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## Kabeläffle (31 Januar 2020)

Hallo,

benützt von euch niemand den „SmartClient“?
Oder wird die Trennung von Büro-Netz und Maschinen-Netz sowieso nicht eingehalten?

  Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## kafiphai (31 Januar 2020)

> Oder wird die Trennung von Büro-Netz und Maschinen-Netz sowieso nicht eingehalten?


Doch, dann stellt halt die IT ein dementspechendes Routing(Firewall) auf das TP900 am richtigen Port bereit.
Noch ein OpenVPN Server im Netz und gut ist es mit Home Office...

oder ein Rex200 von Helmholz.
Dann machst das selber...
https://www.helmholz.de/de/produkte...ions/ethernet-router/rex-200-ethernet-router/

Lg
Peter


----------



## Kabeläffle (4 Februar 2020)

Kennt jemand gute Unterlagen oder Kurse, wo man sich über Routing, Firewall, VPN-Verbindungen, usw. schlau machen kann?
Irgendwie stocher ich hier im Nebel.


----------



## ducati (11 Februar 2020)

wie groß ist denn Euro Firma ubd gibt es überhaupt ne "IT" die Dir die Routergeschichte ordentlich konfiguriert?

Falls nein, wäre die Variante mit dem TP1500 ne Überlegung wert. Musst halt drauf achten, dass der Smartserver ordentlich konfiguriert ist, sonst kann auch die Sekretärin Eure Anlage fahren.

Mit nem Router kann man das sicher so kobfigurieren, dass trotz Büronetz nur Du auf die Anlage kommst.

Gruß.


----------



## MB connect line GmbH (11 Februar 2020)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Kennt jemand gute Unterlagen oder Kurse, wo man sich über Routing, Firewall, VPN-Verbindungen, usw. schlau machen kann?
> Irgendwie stocher ich hier im Nebel.



Achtung Werbung 

Bei uns gibt es nicht nur die passenden Industrie-Router und Firewalls, sondern auch die Schulung dazu:

https://t1p.de/21z3


----------



## Kabeläffle (12 Februar 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> wie groß ist denn Euro Firma ubd gibt es überhaupt ne "IT" die Dir die Routergeschichte ordentlich konfiguriert?
> 
> Falls nein, wäre die Variante mit dem TP1500 ne Überlegung wert. Musst halt drauf achten, dass der Smartserver ordentlich konfiguriert ist, sonst kann auch die Sekretärin Eure Anlage fahren.
> 
> ...



 Nein, eine eigene IT haben wir nicht. 
  Für das TP1500 spricht auch, dass es mehr Archiv-Speicher hat. 
  Wenn unsere beiden interne Netze hinreichend sicher sind, sollte das doch OK sein!?


----------



## acid (12 Februar 2020)

Wenn die Netze bereits durch VLANs  getrennt sind wird das ausreichen, sofern es keine Kommunikation zwischen diesen geben muss. 
Ihr solltet aber trotzdem überlegen, ob ihr euch diesbezüglich nicht mal an ein Systemhaus wendet. 
Das notwendige Know-How erlernt man nicht mal eben binnen zwei Wochen im Selbststudium.


----------

